# What a surprise!



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

After 2 years ttc and then a successful icsi cycle (twin boys), I got a  last weekend. The twins are 2 1/2 yrs old. We were told because of my DH mfi, it was highly unlikely that we would get pg naturally. We were not ttc and as you can imagine it was a bit of a shock but a lovely one.

Just wanted to give hope to anyone in a similar situation because reading stories like this always gave me hope x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

on your  

  
xx


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

hey congrats hunnie xxxx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Louise,

What lovely news...many congratulations on your miracle BFP. Its nice to hear that it can happen.

Have a healthy and happy pregnancy.


Edna


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Congratulations, just wanted to say we have twin boys (through ICSI also) and another little one on the way through ICSI again but lovely to hear it can happen naturally   We have MF too and were told the same (very unlikely to get pg naturally) but you still hope don't you. Wonderful news and enjoy your pg, I never thought it would happen to me again so trying to enjoy every minute (30wks already the time has flown by)

I'm sure this will give lots of people so hope   

CJ x


----------



## Lisa H (Feb 2, 2005)

Huge congratulations and have a lovely pregnancy. It definitely does give me hope, lovely to hear your news.


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

It's always so wonderful to hear of these miracle stories.  A huge congrats to you and dh.


----------



## Julz (Sep 20, 2005)

Louise and DH,

Huge congratulations on your natural pregnancy, it must be such a wonderful surprise to find our you have conceived naturally.  I too have twin boys and a daughter conceived through ICSI due to MF but would be absolutely delighted if we were to find out we were pregnant naturally.

People like yourself really do give us hope.

I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Julie


----------



## leanne marie (Mar 12, 2007)

congratulations, that is amazing news!!xx


----------



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi

Hope it's OK to add my bit.

I was very lucky to be successful on ICSI No 1 and have a lovely lovely daughter who is 20 months.  I tested positive on ICSI No 2 last week.  Am amazed and thrilled and feel so so lucky.

Good luck to everyone.

Claire


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Claire, more wonderful news!  Congratulations to you!  It's so wonderful hearing how this stuff really works more than once.


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Wow Claire thats brilliant news. So pleased for you. Hoping you have a safe, healthy and happy 9 months.

lol


Edna


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Claire

Wonderful news   have a happy and healthy 9 months x

Louise


----------

